# gigging tonight



## Caddy Yakker

Well after getting all loaded up I decided to go gigging tonight in my kayak....just remembered its a full moon. Gonna try anyway....probably just ganna wind up catching crabs lol. No not going to the bar. Hopefully it will be cloudy tonight.


----------



## jsh1904

I've had some awesome trips on a full moon. Better than sitting on the couch!


----------



## Slayerdog

What was the visibility like ? And where ? Alabama , Florida ? I am going tonight in the Orange beach area if the Vis is good.


----------



## Caddy Yakker

Well I just happened to grab the uncharged battery. So the lights only lasted 30 min.....Gonna try again tonight. Vis was good in Santa Rosa sound.


----------



## Caddy Yakker

Slayerdog said:


> What was the visibility like ? And where ? Alabama , Florida ? I am going tonight in the Orange beach area if the Vis is good.


Florida


----------



## flounderslayerman

Slayerdog, the vis sucked in OB last night. It started clearing up at about 2.


----------



## Slayerdog

Thanks, hopefully it will stay cloudy overhead and clear below ! Gotta get one on the leader board !


----------



## DropB

how'd you fair out Slayer ?
im waiting on my new light to come in, i've got a spot i want to try out. maybe next weekend.


----------



## Slayerdog

Didn't go friday night. Wife got sick so I had to stay with the kids. Went last night and got 8. I will post some pic's when I go to clean them. I think I might have 1 that is 21 to 22 inches. The others are 16 to 18 inches. Water Vis was pretty dang good.


----------



## Slayerdog

Here they are from last night.


----------



## Caddy Yakker

Nice slayer! I went lastnight in Navarre on the North side. Didn't even see a bed or a small flounder. Got 6 jar heads and saw a big black drum. Water vis was bad out there. Talked to a guy by the bridge that worked the south side and he didn't see a thing.
Gonna fish to the West next time!


----------



## bamafan611

Caddy/ Go West young man go West


----------



## wareagle22

We went out last night for a couple hours. I took my wife and one of her friends and my daughter and her boyfriend! I was frazzled to say the least before we left. We gigged 2 20"ers right when we turned the lights on about 9 pm and didn't do squat after that. We saw a few more small fish but nothing big enough to gig. We got 3 jarhead mullet and 2 big sheep head to finish with a good mess. The water clarity was not good at all and the tide was not very good until later in the night. I wasn't about to stay any longer!! We were on the West side and saw 2 other giggers and both said the water was stained pretty bad.


----------



## Bigtex

Slayerdog,

I went out on Friday and dint see one flounder whats the trick I need serious help man all I saw were sting rays what's the trick I found sandy bottom built som,e great lights but no flounder please help me


----------



## dantheman1

Bigtex said:


> Slayerdog,
> 
> I went out on Friday and dint see one flounder whats the trick I need serious help man all I saw were sting rays what's the trick I found sandy bottom built som,e great lights but no flounder please help me


Me and you both big tex, I went saturday night in big lagoon and saw nothing but stingrays. The mullet wouldn't come close enough to where i could get them. Didn't even see any tracks, started around 830 and quit at 1130.


----------



## Slayerdog

Where are yall going ?


----------



## Slayerdog

It doesn't have to be a good sandy bottom. Some of my best spots are very silty bottoms ( flatties hide better there ). Areas to look are right along the shore lines in 2' of water or less. Look for tall grass edges along the water and look real close in the grass as well as the edge of the grass. The grass I am talking about is not under water but on the waters edge. On high tide the water will be up in the grass. These are prime locations due to all the little fish and shrimp that feed in these areas. Aka Bait. From my experience if I am not seeing any bait then ya aint gonna see any flatties. Sometimes I have to hit several spots to fill my quota for the night. Rarely this time of year will I git my limit without running around a bit.


----------



## Bigtex

We went in Navarre and started at the Navarre bridge and worked west for about 9 miles working the north side of the bay. I see the grass under the water but haven't seen any on the waters edge. I dream about these thing man I have fished all over the world for everything from blue marlin in Okinawa to rainbow trout in Arkansas and flounder has stumped me


----------



## dantheman1

Ive hit the bluffs, sabine and big lagoon...Ive caught them on rod and reel at these places but for gigging i haven't seen a one. Tons of bait with mullet jumping all over, crabs on the bottom, but like you said there isn't any grass sticking up at those places. Ive watched just about every youtube gigging vid on what conditions to look for...I just gotta go find it around here


----------



## Bigtex

I think I need to be shown how to do this I have read and watched everything like you said but with no luck


----------



## Slayerdog

Dang. I dont know jack about Florida area. I am in Alabama. I flounder mostly Orange beach and gulf shores little lagoon area. Sorry


----------



## Caddy Yakker

Bigtex said:


> We went in Navarre and started at the Navarre bridge and worked west for about 9 miles working the north side of the bay. I see the grass under the water but haven't seen any on the waters edge. I dream about these thing man I have fished all over the world for everything from blue marlin in Okinawa to rainbow trout in Arkansas and flounder has stumped me


I live in Navarre and searched there for the first time....went Sat. Night did not see one bed or flat fish for that matter. Gigged 6 jar head mullet. Did not see one flattie, or much bait at all.....


----------



## Flounder9.75

Well boys all the Flounder are gone ya'll might as well give it up and go back to the ole Rod and Reel LOL 
I would say this weekend was not the best to be out lookin with a Full Moon and a Neap tide and and East however if I couls I would have went, just to be out on the water. Like Slayerdog said some times you've got to move around to find them. Last trip I hit several spots and only had 4 fish. Pull the boat out and went somewhere else and "spanked'em" in the last 2hrs before day lite.
BTW I've been chaseing Flattes for over 25yrs and they still out think me sometimes.


----------



## bamafan611

Caddy, Dan and Tex. This time of the year the fish stay pretty deep due to water temp during the day. You wll have to find some deep water that ajoins a beach. If you are hitting shallow flats, you very likely are not going to see a fish. Deep water docks to beach can be very productive. In a couple of months the whole game changes and where you're not seeing fish now may come to life. FALL RUN/ cooler water and migrating to the gulf. Google areas you can go to and look for deep water, ten feet or deeper. the deeper the better, then hit those beaches.I have filled my boat by the ferry dock at Hurlbert field this time of year. There is some real deep water on the intercostal from Brooks bridge to Hurlbert on the North side. Like Flounder 9.75 said you have to run and gun to different spots. Might want to take a boat ride during the day and mark and remember deep holes and deep water and then hit them at night.
Hope This Helps


----------



## grgrobards

When you gig from your kayak, do you do it sitting down, standing or walking and dragging the kayak? What kind of lights do you us? I want to try this from my yak soon. Thanks.

Greg


----------



## stickmyshare

Caddy Yakker said:


> Nice slayer! I went lastnight in Navarre on the North side. Didn't even see a bed or a small flounder. Got 6 jar heads and saw a big black drum. Water vis was bad out there. Talked to a guy by the bridge that worked the south side and he didn't see a thing.
> Gonna fish to the West next time!


was looking for clean water out there...picked up and launched again closer to home in even "dirtier" water...ended up with 6...none real big...couldn't see real good and had 3 more run on me

like FLOUNDER9.75 said...just wanted to be out on the water. it was not bad at all after I talked to you


----------



## MillerTime

Caddy Yakker said:


> I live in Navarre and searched there for the first time....went Sat. Night did not see one bed or flat fish for that matter. Gigged 6 jar head mullet. Did not see one flattie, or much bait at all.....


Did you make your own lights for the yak from scratch or just use premade lights and attach them somehow.


----------



## Bigtex

I made my own all the part cost $25 and abou 45 min of you time


----------



## bamafan611

*Scotty Rod Holders*

I used scotty rod holder to hold my pvc. You can take them off in a snap and tilt them up and down for moving/paddling. Aquastar led lights and your off.


----------



## MillerTime

bamafan611 said:


> I used scotty rod holder to hold my pvc. You can take them off in a snap and tilt them up and down for moving/paddling. Aquastar led lights and your off.


Where did you get the lights at?


----------



## grgrobards

Nice set up Bamafan - do you stand in your yak to gig? I have had the Malibu Stealth 14 for about a month but I am still a little shaky with my 60 year old knees. Hope to get where I can stand to throw my cast net and would like to try floundering as well.

Greg


----------



## bamafan611

I stand and use my gigg to keep her steady and pole. Noting to pole the yak. the lights came from fishinglightsetc.com.


----------



## Caddy Yakker

I have 2 starfire lights rigged in 1" pvc. I plan on upgrading to LEDS soon. I use a truck battery and have yet to drain it. 

I have a pro angler so standing and poling is a breeze. Next time I go out I'll get some pics up.
I'm sick of this dang rain!!!


----------



## bamafan611

*Rain*

Caddy this rain has it all messed up. Forget the bays right now and I tried the pass last night thinking the tide would clear things up. WRONG Visibility was about a foot at best. Water stained real bad and will take some time to clear it up.


----------



## flounderslayerman

Sick, sick, sick of the rain and a bunch more coming. Thanks for the water report Terry looks like I'll put off going this weekend.


----------



## Caddy Yakker

I saw some pics the other night from a buddy that got 73 and couple nights before 100+....He would not give me a hint but said he burns a tank of gas finding them. One pic was at zeke's marina.


----------



## Slayerdog

He might be hitting the Bear Point area. It use to be really good or maybe the Ingram Bayou area as well. That would be about a 20 min run from Zekes one way. Hell there aint no telling. I am going out tomorrow night. Hopefully the Vis will be good If not I will hit the lights for some specks and red fun.


----------



## Caddy Yakker

Yeah he won't tell no one, he makes a livin doin it so I can't blame him.


----------



## DropB

goin out tonight in big lagoon if the wind can stay calm


----------



## dantheman1

We hit big lagoon last saturday and saw nothing but stingrays, pinfish and mullet all over the place. The vis was actually not as bad as I thought it would be. Thinking about trying it tonight myself. Did anybody go last night?


----------



## Slayerdog

Went in Orange beach last night. Water Vis was good but that damn 15 mph west wind made it to where i couldnt see due to the ripples and waves


----------



## flounderslayerman

I was down there last night to and the vis wasn't that good. It got worse with the rising tide which is strange.


----------



## Slayerdog

In cotton bayou it wasent real good, but Terry cove was good vis to about 2 1/2 feet deep. Then that damn storm came up around 11 so I headed to the house early. I didn't see any tracks and 0 legal flatties. Saw 3 small ones under 8". Came to the house with a big ol goose egg


----------



## flounderslayerman

I got 7. What time did you launch? I launched about 9:30


----------



## Slayerdog

I launched around 6 pm and rod and reeled till around 9. Cotton bayou is where I launched.


----------



## Slayerdog

I have been trying to hook up on some big reds over on the grass beds by Terry cove. Caught a few rat reds but no big ones


----------



## Death From Above

The giggings good in the back waters (bayou/rivers) and thats were you're gonna find the shoreline grass/marsh grass, bait and the flounders.


----------

